# coonan CS



## boatdoc173 (Mar 15, 2014)

Hi Folks

thought I would share my experiences with Coonan recently


I had read about and was fascinated with the Coonan ClaSSIC. a semi auto 1911 styled .357 mag chambered gun--wow!

one showed up in my lgs recently at a great price. It was brand new!.

I took it to the range and 95% of the first 100 rounds(LAX .357 mag fmj 158 gr) had fte with the shell getting caught at the top of the chamber. Figured it was due to the very tight slide and heavy spring needed to use a .357 mag round.

THEN I noticed my inability to fire another round about 10% of the time. I was dwelling on this issue more than the FTE and thought MAYBE I had activated the thumb safety,thus locking up the slide and hammer and preventing the next round from being fired. I contacted COonan. They offered to have the gun sent back to them.

I decided to go to the range prior to returning the gun to observe exactly what was going wrong again. Still had the FTE issues even after 300 rounds(one at a time ) -were fired. I noticed that the slide did not fully go into battery if I did not pull it back to its full extent and release it afte r the FTE was cleared. At least it wasn't me causing this issue, it was the gun

Coonan sent me a return label and stated they will take care of me. I am very happy with these folks. Cannot wait to get it back and see what it can do when it works like it should.


----------



## Shipwreck (Jan 26, 2006)

Hopefully they get you all fixed up. At least they paid the shipping to them.


----------



## berettatoter (Sep 1, 2011)

Those are kinda cool really. A semi-auto being able to handle a rimmed cartridge? Cool. :smt1099


----------



## boatdoc173 (Mar 15, 2014)

coonan fixed the gun--lapped it and replaced the slide stop--coming home tomorrow--range session on friday


----------



## dakota1911 (Jun 9, 2015)

Nice. I am thinking of getting one of these in 2016.


----------



## boatdoc173 (Mar 15, 2014)

it shoots great now -200 more rounds --only 1 FTE-I can live with that.

you might enjoy one Dakota. nic e gun, great CS--it is a win -win


----------



## 1911crazy (Jul 16, 2015)

My local gun shop had one too SO, in ct. For $1,400 in nickel. I looked at it but passed.
You might want to use a TS-70 moly lube on the frame rails and barrel.


----------

